# ... I love the smell of burning woodchips in the morning :)



## markuk (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi everyone....

Doing some more Pulled pork in the Slow Cooker and Smoker today - been on since 6.30 and just firing up smoker - going to pop some ribs in smoker as well and try the "2" of the 3-2-1 method in slow cooker too - will post pix/results tomorrow ...

... anyone else cooking this weekend ?

Happy Smokin'

Mark


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Mark, going to have my first attempt at PP on Sunday. Its in the fridge, all rubbed up and ready to Go! Will get some pics up.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## markuk (Jun 14, 2014)

Only had a fork full of mine as part of the batch frozen and the rest to be reheated tomorrow   ribs may be a little chewy as don't think it worked with the slightly higher temp for pulled pork ( and they were scrawny supermarket ones )

Good luck - post some pixels if you can 

Mark


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 15, 2014)

I have two cured pork loins smoking today and will be grilling carne asada  and chicken tonight for dinner.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

I injected these with brine and forgot about that.  It does add salt to the final product.












STP80406_zps6cd380f3.jpg



__ darwin101
__ Jun 15, 2014


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, sorry.  I have been away for a few days.  I am sure I am now too late to the party.  Hope all went well.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 16, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> I have two cured pork loins smoking today and will be grilling carne asada  and chicken tonight for dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that looks amazing - whats the method please...


----------



## markuk (Jun 16, 2014)

Did the Pulled Pork and ribs on Saturday - my usual 3 hours in slow cooker then 3 in smoker over Oak at around 130 C with the ribs - was a little concerned about the ribs as they were scrawy supermarket ones and may have cooked them at a too high temp as I put them in with the PP.

However what I did was do the "2" bit of the ribs in the slow cooker on top of the PP after smoking - I sprayed them regulary with juice and it seemed to bring them back to life and took them out after around 2 1/2 hours then the PP after 4 ...

See pic













2014-06-14 14.14.32.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 16, 2014






I then Pulled the Pork - freezed some and kept enough for Sunday along with ribs in fridge,

After work Sunday I fired up Gas Grill around 5 and popped in Beer butt Chicken - then once Chicken was cooked at resting I reheated the Pulled Pork in a tray covered with foil and put the ribs on a tray and covered with shop bought creole sauce - both for around 1/2 hour - at around 200 C

Then served up.... Ribs were very good and were not mushy and fell off bone well - was worried I'd overdone them on smoking but think using the Slow cooker put a bit of moisture back in













2014-06-15 19.01.09.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 16, 2014






But the proof of the pudding is in the eating....













2014-06-15 19.25.10.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 16, 2014






Happy guests ! Alison said - and I quote "made my Pulled Pork done with Coke taste like s%*t !"

That's a pretty good endoresment in my books !













2014-06-15 20.05.44.jpg



__ markuk
__ Jun 16, 2014






Clean Plate....


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 16, 2014)

MarkUK said:


> Wow that looks amazing - whats the method please...


Thanks Mark.    It looks like you cooked a great meal, congrats. 

Here are a couple of links to Pop's brine.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/making-bacon

I injected brine this time and totally forgot about that when I rinsed off the brine prior to smoking.  I did soak in pure cold water for an hour and I did not do a taste test.  The first batch came out great, but injecting added a good bit of salt that I did not consider.  I will need to rethink that part next time.

Anyways, the loins cured for 10 days in the brine, rinsed well and soak in pure cold water for an hour or so then air dried in the refrigerator for 1 day to form pellicle.  

2 hours cold smoke of oak & cherry.  I use wood pellets and Todd's amzn pellet smoker for cold smoking. 

4 more hours smoking at starting at 150° then slowly up to 225°, pulled at 150° internal temp. (Should have been pulled at 140/145°)  This was done in an MES electric smoker.

Next time I will smoke for a longer time and move the temperatures up more slowly, I do like heavy smoke flavours.


----------



## wade (Jun 16, 2014)

Alison is obviously a connoisseur 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





They looked good


----------



## foamheart (Jun 16, 2014)

Excellent looking meal, I am surprised you even saw any bones left.....LOL

Great smoke, Congrats!


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello Mark.  You just keep going from success to success!  GOOD FOR YOU!  Looks like was a really good meal and folks really enjoyed it.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## markuk (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks everyone   twas a great evening ...

Really helped doing the smoking the day before and reheating   was a little worried about it but we all lived to tell the tale  :-)


----------



## wade (Jun 21, 2014)

There is no harm in reheating providing it is done properly and the food was chilled quickly after cooking. In fact I have found that re-heating often adds an extra dimension to the flavour.


----------



## markuk (Jun 21, 2014)

Ivery





Wade said:


> There is no harm in reheating providing it is done properly and the food was chilled quickly after cooking. In fact I have found that re-heating often adds an extra dimension to the flavour.



Yes I used the technique you suggested wither the plastic bags in iced water to freeze PP to great effect ...  if you need any further details just ask Wade :-)


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 21, 2015)

Error


----------



## wade (Nov 23, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Error


Hi Steve - was that your brain just crashing...


----------



## smokin monkey (Nov 23, 2015)

HaHa, no was going through site and found 5 pages of Drafts, mostly saying False??? Was deleting them but posted one instead, could not remove post so edited it as error!


----------

